# Fly rod help, looking for a part.



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey everyone just had a question, last summer hitting the high provo river i came back down and saw that my fly rod was missing a bottom piece on the handle that held my reel. I was wondering can you find another piece? it was my first fly rod my grandfather got me and hate to see a a great rod go since nothing is wrong with it. So it is the part on my handle that holds my reel, it has two metal bands where i put my reel in normally and then i tighten it down and usually it holds but since its gone all i have is the cork and nothing to hold my reel to the rod, any idea how much it will cost or any ideas where to go.
Thanks!!!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

What rod is it?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

From the limited info you gave, it sounds like you lost the whole reel seat. If it's one of the older all aluminum seats that down-locks you can replace them fairly easily and inexpensively. Others are a bit more difficult and can be a bit more money.

Can you post up a photo? I'd be happy to repair it for you if you wanted to pay for the parts and take care of transport.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.mudhole.com/docs/fly2.html


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_FB_Cm5tkb7s/T ... enwick.JPG

The bottom metal pieces seem to be what im looking for if i remember right, It was my first rod and all my grandpa told me was that he got it from a speciality shop in boise it was a higher end rod at the time when he got it in 83! its a graphite rod no name on it but gmf481 48gram shaft 8ft #6 line. Ill get a pic this weekend when i stop by my parents for easter but hopefully this picture gives you an idea. hate to see this old beauty no work.


----------



## bendmar (Oct 29, 2010)

that looks like a fenwick


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What is left on the rod? Did the whole reel seat come off and the blank is exposed? Did you just lose the lower portion and butt cap? Just the butt cap?

Post up the photo when you get it. I'm sure there's a solution.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have one or two of those, 16mm generic maroon, on old rods. Those maroon reel seats were popular in the 70s and 80s. They were on Fenwick, South Bend, True Temper, Shakespeare, Herters, some Cabela's ....others. Some Fenwicks had a butt cap with their thunderbird logo on it.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Never fear, Goob is here. He'll set ya straight better than anyone...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Berkely had that reel seat for awhile also. Do they still make Berkely rods?

801, let me know if you still need the part. I'm in North Dakota, but could have my son-in-law look for one in the Evingston Freshwater Fishing Hall of Fame and Museum.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey fellas ya i still need the pert ill get a picture today and post it up for everyone to see and hopefully someone can help! thanks for being patient and the help!!!!


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

hey here is whats it looks like.... anyone got ideas?
http://bl130w.blu130.mail.live.com/att/ ... 0&size=Att


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, I can't open the pic.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

since its not opening, can any of you tell me how to add it in, copy and paste isnt working for me, thx


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

801hunter said:


> since its not opening, can any of you tell me how to add it in, copy and paste isnt working for me, thx


Try here..

viewtopic.php?f=62&t=33931


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

hope this works


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Now I'm a little confused. That handle looks different than the one in your first pic.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

your right i got it mixed with the fenwick that i'm using right now sorry. since this ones been out for a year i went to my other rod and got mixed up when i was surfing the web.


----------



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

any idea what to do for this old rod?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

801hunter said:


> any idea what to do for this old rod?


I can't tell much from the photo, sorry.

Just remove the old reel seat from the blank and glue a new one on.


----------

